# Goat Related Christmas Puns



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

My sister and I are going to be mailing one of my other sisters a Christmas card every day until Christmas starting today. We need some good goat Christmas puns for our cards. Actually, we also need horse, cow, goat, cat, dog, and chicken puns too. And they don't have to only be for Christmas but for the other holidays too. 
Thanks!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Like this?


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

No, like "Yappy Howldays, Maarry Christmas"


----------

